# Changement de DD PBG4 Alu



## lamiredodo (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour bonjour à toute la Compagnie,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un PowerBook G4 mais je me sens un peu à l'étroit dans 80GO. J'ai déjà acquis un DD externe et là, j'aimerais changer l'interne.
Mon coeur penche pour un Hitachi 100GO à 7200tr : qu'en pensez-vous ?
Est-ce que je pourrais gérer seul (avec votre aide bien sûr) le changement de disque ?

Par avance merci !


----------



## takamaka (19 Août 2007)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour à toute la Compagnie,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un PowerBook G4 mais je me sens un peu à l'étroit dans 80GO. J'ai déjà acquis un DD externe et là, j'aimerais changer l'interne.
> Mon coeur penche pour un Hitachi 100GO à 7200tr : qu'en pensez-vous ?
> ...



Quelle est la taille de ton PowerBook?


----------



## anneee (19 Août 2007)

un petit aperçu du boulot qui t'attend


----------



## lamiredodo (19 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Quelle est la taille de ton PowerBook?



C'est un 15 pouces...


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Août 2007)

Changer un disque dur de Powerbook c'est pas compliqu&#233; compar&#233; au iBook...  

Bien s&#251;r assure toi qu'il est hors-garantie..


----------



## takamaka (20 Août 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Changer un disque dur de Powerbook c'est pas compliqué comparé au iBook...


:mouais: j'ai le modèle 12", et bien c'est tellement fin que j'ai préféré le laisser à un spécialiste


----------



## lamiredodo (20 Août 2007)

Ouais cela vaut-il vraiment le coup de prendre un risque de mauvaise manip'...je ne sais pas encore !
Sinon, entre mon 5200 de base et un 7200, c'est sûr je verrais la différence (j'aime bien quand tout va vite !) ?


----------



## takamaka (20 Août 2007)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Ouais cela vaut-il vraiment le coup de prendre un risque de mauvaise manip'...je ne sais pas encore !
> Sinon, entre mon 5200 de base et un 7200, c'est sûr je verrais la différence (j'aime bien quand tout va vite !) ?


Moi j'opterais si possible pour un 5400tr avec une grosse mémoire tampon et un accés rapide. J'y vois 2 avantages : tu y gagneras en silence et le capot supérieur de ton portable ne se transformeras pas en une plaque électrique maintenant, j'imagine qu'il y a des 7200 de très bonne facture mais ca doit pas être donné


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> :mouais: j'ai le modèle 12", et bien c'est tellement fin que j'ai préféré le laisser à un spécialiste




Bof, il est un peu comme la MBP pour le démontage, mais j'imagine que sa dépend des gens.. :rose:


----------



## lamiredodo (27 Février 2008)

Je relance cette "vielle" discussion car je n'avais pu réaliser mon projet faute de financement et à présent tout c'est presque arrangé donc place à l'investissement !
En revanche, j'ai la tristesse de m'apercevoir que pour mon, à présent, antique PB G4, le choix de changement de DD interne n'est pas très large...j'ai vu çà : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6514/160-go-ide-25-samsung-5400tmn-8mo-interne.html

Quelqu'un l'a essayé ou me conseil un autre produit ?


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Je relance cette "vielle" discussion car je n'avais pu réaliser mon projet faute de financement et à présent tout c'est presque arrangé donc place à l'investissement !
> En revanche, j'ai la tristesse de m'apercevoir que pour mon, à présent, antique PB G4, le choix de changement de DD interne n'est pas très large...j'ai vu çà : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6514/160-go-ide-25-samsung-5400tmn-8mo-interne.html
> 
> Quelqu'un l'a essayé ou me conseil un autre produit ?



Oula tu es fou. Il ne faut pas allez voir chez un revendeur Mac.

Utilise un comparateur de prix, il y a des dizaines de disques durs IDE  pour ton PowerBook G4. Et surtout les assembleurs PC ont de bien meilleurs prix. Par exemple ton Samsung 160 Go se trouve à partir de 60 euros.

En ce qui me concerne, en ce moment j'achète des Hitachi, car ils sont plus fiables (mais plus chers aussi). 

Pour les DD nus, j'achête chez www.grosbill.com, www.toutpourlamicro.com, www.materiel.net ou www.cdiscount.com, et plus du tout chez les revendeurs Macs depuis de nombreuses années.


----------



## lamiredodo (27 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oula tu es fou. Il ne faut pas allez voir chez un revendeur Mac.
> 
> Utilise un comparateur de prix, il y a des dizaines de disques durs IDE  pour ton PowerBook G4. Et surtout les assembleurs PC ont de bien meilleurs prix. Par exemple ton Samsung 160 Go se trouve à partir de 60 euros.



Comme je m'y connais pas trop   et pas trop envie de faire n'importe quoi, je vais au plus simple : revendeur mac donc forcément compatible !!!
Mais si tu me dis que le critère c'est qu'il soit en IDE et en 2,5 pouces, qu'après c'est ok, alors oui je vais m'empresser de comparer les prix !


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Comme je m'y connais pas trop   et pas trop envie de faire n'importe quoi, je vais au plus simple : revendeur mac donc forcément compatible !!!
> Mais si tu me dis que le critère c'est qu'il soit en IDE et en 2,5 pouces, qu'après c'est ok, alors oui je vais m'empresser de comparer les prix !



Les disques durs, ce sont les mêmes pour tout le monde (PC, Mac, Amiga, etc ...). Après c'est chaque OS qui les formate différemment, mais c'est purement logiciel.

Donc hésite pas à comparer. Pendant les revendeur Mac se sont goinffrer justement parce que le Mac c'était surtout du SCSI, mais maintenant c'est vraiment la même chose qu'un PC. Tu peux acheter ta RAM, ton DD, un lecteur optique, un proc chez un assembleur 

Et si vraiment pour un truc particulier tu veux un vendeur Mac, comme par exemple la RAM, hé bien c'est aux US qu'il voir comme chez macsales.com. C'est le jackpot avec un euro à 1,5 dollars !!!  Je commande toute ma RAM (et celle de mes amis et club Apple) la bas, ainsi que les boitiers Firewire, les cables, les piles, les batteries d'iPod, ...


----------



## lamiredodo (28 Février 2008)

Bon, bah je vais m'orienter vers un 160GO même si j'ai un peu peu que mon ordi se transforme en plaque électrique.
Question subsidiaire : connaissez-vous la différence chez Hitachi entre les DD 160 GO 5k160 et 5k100 à part le prix ?


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Bon, bah je vais m'orienter vers un 160GO même si j'ai un peu peu que mon ordi se transforme en plaque électrique.
> Question subsidiaire : connaissez-vous la différence chez Hitachi entre les DD 160 GO 5k160 et 5k100 à part le prix ?



Mais non, j'ai mis du 160 Go dans des iBook G4 et des PB G4, ça ne chauffe pas plus qu'avant. Le 5K160 est une gamme plus récente.


----------



## lamiredodo (28 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais non, j'ai mis du 160 Go dans des iBook G4 et des PB G4, ça ne chauffe pas plus qu'avant. Le 5K160 est une gamme plus récente.



La commande du nouveau DD et du boîtier pour l'ancien sont partis, il me reste plus qu'à patienter et...touver le tourne-vis qu'il faut ! D'ailleurs, une idée d'où je peux trouver l'objet idéal à moindre coût ?


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> La commande du nouveau DD et du boîtier pour l'ancien sont partis, il me reste plus qu'à patienter et...touver le tourne-vis qu'il faut ! D'ailleurs, une idée d'où je peux trouver l'objet idéal à moindre coût ?



Il faut plusieurs tournevis. Tu n'as pas une trousse spécial informatique avec cruciforme, torx, plat, pince, ... ?


----------



## lamiredodo (28 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut plusieurs tournevis. Tu n'as pas une trousse spécial informatique avec cruciforme, torx, plat, pince, ... ?



Vaste blague !! C'est la première fois que je vais faire çà et je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir même qu'un seul malheureux tournevis dans mon appart, tout juste un marteau, mais bon, là...


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Vaste blague !! C'est la première fois que je vais faire çà et je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir même qu'un seul malheureux tournevis dans mon appart, tout juste un marteau, mais bon, là...



Essaye d'avoir quelques outils correct. Je conseille de prendre du Boost dont une boite de 4 torx de taille 6 à 9 et une boite avec des petits plats (j'ai pas les refs) et cruciformes (0x40 et 00x40). 

j'ai acheté les miens au BHV. C'est de la marque qui te durera longtemps et dont les pointes cassent pas dès que la visse résiste un peu.

Ce sera suffisant, je conseille juste une petite pince d'électronicien en plus pour attraper les vis si elles se glisse à un endroit étroit.


----------



## lamiredodo (19 Mars 2008)

Et merde, j'ai encore fait une boulette, mon DD (http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/disques-durs/hitachi-travelstar-160-go/f-107360103-HTS541616J9SA00.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1 ne s'adapte pas dans le boîtier que j'ai commandé (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3732/boitier-hdd-25-aluslim-firewire-400-et-usb-20.html...je ne suis qu'une burne !
Moi qui voulais, faire un clone du disque actuel, je me retrouve démuni...


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Et merde, j'ai encore fait une boulette, mon DD (http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/disques-durs/hitachi-travelstar-160-go/f-107360103-HTS541616J9SA00.html?prix=discount&trilist=0&numpage=1 ne s'adapte pas dans le boîtier que j'ai commandé (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3732/boitier-hdd-25-aluslim-firewire-400-et-usb-20.html...je ne suis qu'une burne !
> Moi qui voulais, faire un clone du disque actuel, je me retrouve démuni...



Pourquoi tu as pris un Serial ATA au lieu d'un IDE (PATA) ? Ton PowerBook et ton boitier sont en IDE classique, pas en Serial ATA.


----------



## lamiredodo (19 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi tu as pris un Serial ATA au lieu d'un IDE (PATA) ? Ton PowerBook et ton boitier sont en IDE classique, pas en Serial ATA.



Parce que je n'ai pas fait gaffe et qu'en cherchant un 160go en IDE sur le site conseillé, je me suis retrouvé avec cette proposition et je n'ai pas vérifié plus précisément...
Il convient pour quel type de matos ce disque ?


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Parce que je n'ai pas fait gaffe et qu'en cherchant un 160go en IDE sur le site conseillé, je me suis retrouvé avec cette proposition et je n'ai pas vérifié plus précisément...
> Il convient pour quel type de matos ce disque ?



Les MacBook et les MacBookPro.

Et evite de mettre des liens comme ça dans les posts. Tu as vu comme ça massacre la largeur de la page ?

Utilise le bouton _Inserer un lien_ (la petite planete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) et donne un titre à ton lien


----------



## lamiredodo (19 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les MacBook et les MacBookPro.



Et bien super, je vais peut-être faire des heureux auprès des collègues qui sont plus modernes que moi...
Si j'ai tout compris, c'est çà qu'il me faut : http://www.grosbill.com/index.php3?id=49340&site=clubic

PS : pour le lien c'est ce que je fais...par contre pour ce qui est d'un titre, là je sèche


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Et bien super, je vais peut-être faire des heureux auprès des collègues qui sont plus modernes que moi...
> Si j'ai tout compris, c'est çà qu'il me faut : http://www.grosbill.com/index.php3?id=49340&site=clubic



C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## abeerzen (30 Mars 2008)

Je viens de changer le disque de mon powerbook 12" 1,5Ghz (80Go) pour un western digital scorpio 250Go. Aucun problèmes à signaler


----------



## lamiredodo (4 Avril 2008)

abeerzen a dit:


> Je viens de changer le disque de mon powerbook 12" 1,5Ghz (80Go) pour un western digital scorpio 250Go. Aucun problèmes à signaler



Et j'abuse si je te demande le matériel (taille, type ?) que tu as utilisé ?


----------



## abeerzen (5 Avril 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Et j'abuse si je te demande le matériel (taille, type ?) que tu as utilisé ?



Si tu parles du matériel pour démonter le powerbook et changer le disque il te suffit d'aller sur macbook-fr.com. Il y a les instructions de démontage de la plupart des portables apple.


----------



## Ludo_vic (7 Avril 2008)

Salut à toi,

J'ai réalisé cette manip plusieurs fois, pour remplacer mon superdrive par un double couche, puis, pour remplacer mon disque dur.

Ouvrir un Powerbook ne prend que 15 minutes :

- Tu enlève la batterie
- Tu démonte la plaque qui cache la mémoire, tu retire les barrettes, tu déconnecte le clavier.
- 2 petite vis a coté de barrette (dans mon cas du torx)
- sous le Pad tu as également 3 petite visses.
- tu dévisse les 5 grandes vis de dessous.
- tu le place sur la tranche et tu devisse les 4 petites vis de chaque coté.
Pour l'ouverture j'utilise un médiatore.

Disque dur :

D'origine dans mon PowerBook j'avais un Seagate de 100 Go.

J'ai commencer par mettre un Hitachi de 100 Go / 7200 --> trop bruillant
Puis j'ai essayer un Hitachi de 160 Go Idem (bruit de Pc)
Je suis revenu a un Seagate de 160 Go super cool.

J'ai l'impression que les disques Seagate sont un peut plus réactif (mais ce n'est peut être qu'une impression) en tout cas j'ai été extrêmement déçu par les disque Hitachi.

Voila, pour le démontage tu trouve des info ici : http://www.macbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/rubrique7.html


----------



## reorx76 (7 Avril 2008)

Un conseil fait super attention au moment de retirer les touche di clavier j'ai cassé le miens (la touche F1 ) dimanche apres midi en voulant changer le DD. Au final j'en ai pour 50 de clavier sur ebay et j'ai même pas changé le DD quand j'ai vu la fragilité des deux connecteurs a retirer sur la CM. Les PB 12" sont vraiment une plaie a démonter c'est pas possible.


----------



## lamiredodo (8 Avril 2008)

Et là, c'est le drame...!

J'ai enfin reçu mon nouveau DD en PATA, je le place dans le boîtier externe (histoire de faire un clone de l'ancien avant de placer dans le PB), branche le câble firewire, la lumière bleue du boîtier s'allume et puis...rien ! Le DD ne démarre pas, OS ne bronche pas...rien de rien ! 

J'ai raté une étape ?


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2008)

Le boitier peut-être ?


----------



## lamiredodo (8 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Le boitier peut-être ?



Et je peux y faire quoi ?


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Et je peux y faire quoi ?



Si le DD n'est pas alimenté, soit le boitier est défectueux, soit le DD est défectueux.

Tu n'as pas un kit USB-SATA externe pour tester ?


----------



## lamiredodo (8 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si le DD n'est pas alimenté, soit le boitier est défectueux, soit le DD est défectueux.
> 
> Tu n'as pas un kit USB-SATA externe pour tester ?



J'ai essayé en USB (2 prises) et effectivement là, le DD se met à tourner par contre il ne monte pas et n'est pas reconnu par l'utilitaire disque.


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> J'ai essayé en USB (2 prises) et effectivement là, le DD se met à tourner par contre il ne monte pas et n'est pas reconnu par l'utilitaire disque.



J'ai un vieux boitier comme ça ou la puce FW est morte, mais ça marche en USB2.

Je t'aurais bien testé tout ça au Gones du Mac si tu étais du coin


----------



## lamiredodo (8 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai un vieux boitier comme ça ou la puce FW est morte, mais ça marche en USB2.
> 
> Je t'aurais bien testé tout ça au Gones du Mac si tu étais du coin



Ouais et bien çà sent le retour direct vers Macway !


----------



## us20cent (24 Mai 2008)

salut à tous

je viens de changer le disque dur de mon powerbook 12" qui avais laché. Je suis arrivé à installer le disque dans l'oridanteur, mais quand je l'allume avec le disque d'installation de OSx, ça ne détecte pas le disque....... Cela peut il venir d'une mauvaise manip? ou autre chose ne fonctionne plu dans l'ordi???

merci bcp
bye


----------



## us20cent (24 Mai 2008)

us20cent a dit:


> salut à tous
> 
> je viens de changer le disque dur de mon powerbook 12" qui avais laché. Je suis arrivé à installer le disque dans l'oridanteur, mais quand je l'allume avec le disque d'installation de OSx, ça ne détecte pas le disque....... Cela peut il venir d'une mauvaise manip? ou autre chose ne fonctionne plu dans l'ordi???
> 
> ...


help...?


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Mai 2008)

Tu appuie sur C ?


----------



## us20cent (25 Mai 2008)

pour?


----------



## us20cent (25 Mai 2008)

c'est bon problème résolu! merci


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Mai 2008)

soit un 7200 T maximum 100 Go
soit un 5400 T maximum 250 Go c'est justement ce que j'ai

pour ma part j'ai choisi le 5400 T parce que 250 Go c'est quand même utile... surtout pour les photos, et la vidéo. En effet je trouve le superdrive très gourmand en énergie et très bruyant.

Cordialement


----------



## lamiredodo (2 Juin 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Ouais et bien çà sent le retour direct vers Macway !



Deux mois après l'envoi de mon boîtier externe à la maintenance Macway, il me revient sans aucun commentaire et les symptômes sont les mêmes : aucun réaction du disque en FW et tourne mais ne "monte" en USB...
Il y a sûrement une manip' que je n'ai pas faite...!?


----------



## lamiredodo (2 Juin 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Deux mois après l'envoi de mon boîtier externe à la maintenance Macway, il me revient sans aucun commentaire et les symptômes sont les mêmes : aucun réaction du disque en FW et tourne mais ne "monte" en USB...
> Il y a sûrement une manip' que je n'ai pas faite...!?



Bon, il y a quelques progrès car avec à présent après correction d'un mauvais contact, le DD se met en marche en USB et en Firewire, ce qui viendrait confirmer que le problème ne vient pas du boîtier mais bien d'OS ou du DD.
Pour l'informations système, l'appareil est inconnu...


----------



## lamiredodo (3 Juin 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Bon, il y a quelques progrès car avec à présent après correction d'un mauvais contact, le DD se met en marche en USB et en Firewire, ce qui viendrait confirmer que le problème ne vient pas du boîtier mais bien d'OS ou du DD.
> Pour l'informations système, l'appareil est inconnu...



Je vois que mon sujet mobilise les foules...
Nouveauté du jour : ce n'est pas un problème d'alimentation car j'ai essayé avec une alimentation en plus sur le boîtier et le disque tourne mais ne monte pas...
Ma dernière idée est de remplacer mon DD interne par celui-ci puis faire un démarrage depuis le CD d'instal pour formater le nouveau DD...mais si le disque est mort, je l'ai dans l'os.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## voyager007 (4 Juin 2008)

L'informatique c'est lunatique, sur mon Powerbook G4 15 pouces 1,5 ghz, j'ai du acheté 3 ub usb pour qu'enfin mes disques durs externes soient reconnu et le comble c'est le moins cher qui fait cela très bien et sans alimentation en renfort. Mais pour revenir à ton problème, tu a un boitier avec les 2 connectiques donc le firewire au moins devrait fonctionner si le port donne assez de courant. Ou comme tu dis le disque dur qui est défectueux. En attendant bon courage pour trouver la panne.


----------



## benisma (5 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,
 je voudrais savoir si ce disque : Western Digital HD Scorpio/250GB 2.5" ATA 5400rpm 8MB, passe sur un powerbook 15' 1,67 (pas celui avec le lecteur double couche).

Merci d'avance


----------



## voyager007 (5 Juillet 2008)

C'est fait, ce vendredi j'ai remplacé mon DD interne de 60gb 4200tm par un Western Digital HD Scorpio/250GB 2.5" ATA 5400rpm 8MB et c'est vrai que ça donne une nouvelle jeunesse à ma machine. J'avais pas l'outil pour aidé à déclipser sur l'avant et il faut lever l'arrière du clavier à 45 degré et tirer contre soit et il se déboite avec un bruit sinistre mais pas de casse. J'ai un powerbook 15 pouces 1,5 ghz 2gb de ram. Il a eu 3 ans en janvier et j'espère qu'il tiendra autant avec ce nouveau DD


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2008)

benisma a dit:


> bonjour,
> je voudrais savoir si ce disque : Western Digital HD Scorpio/250GB 2.5" ATA 5400rpm 8MB, passe sur un powerbook 15' 1,67 (pas celui avec le lecteur double couche).
> 
> Merci d'avance



Sur tous les AluBook oui


----------



## benisma (6 Juillet 2008)

merçi .
Je redonne aussi une nouvelle jeunesse à mon powerbook: nouveau clavier ( le mien est mort), nouvelle batterie, 2go de ram et nouveau disque dur...pour 300 euros (merçi le dollar, merçi ebay).


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sur tous les AluBook oui




Attention, sur tous les Powerbook  (Ça pourrait faire confondre avec Macbook Pro, qui utilise une connexion Sata)


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Juillet 2008)

benisma a dit:


> merçi .
> Je redonne aussi une nouvelle jeunesse à mon powerbook: nouveau clavier ( le mien est mort), nouvelle batterie, 2go de ram et nouveau disque dur...pour 300 euros (merçi le dollar, merçi ebay).




Dis donc, ça paye de vivre avec l'Euro :mouais: (et moi avec mon pauvre dollar Canadien, qui est à parité avec celui américain) 

Sinon, par curiosité, il serait intéressant de savoir quel disque dur tu as choisi et surtout connaître le prix de chaque item


----------



## benisma (6 Juillet 2008)

pour le disque: western digital 250 go: 76 sur materiel du net
pour le clavier 130$ et la batterie 90$ sur macrecycling.com, soit 133
pour les 2 barettes de 1 go 65  sur ebay

Total : 275  (plus le port des EU, je sais pas combien c'est un pote qui me l'envoie).
Voilou.


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Juillet 2008)

Eh bah dis donc félicitations pour cette nouvelle jeunesse (Je parle des Powerbook, bien évidemment )


----------



## benisma (6 Juillet 2008)

ça va me changer de mes 20 mn d'autonomie,des copier coller parceque la moitié des touches marche pas et de mes 6go de libres ..et surtout j'espère que les 2go à la place de 1 vont mettre un coup de fouet à Leopard


----------

